# Who needs a 20Tb server?



## fg2chase

I DO! I love Windows Home Server! I wish 2Tb = 2TB rather than 1.8


























































I use this in conjuction with Windows Media Center!


----------



## EfemaN

Sheesh.


----------



## kyle7412

what is this used for?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412;12368000*
> what is this used for?


You name it, mostly storage of my Ripped DVD/BD collection.. That alone is 6TB It also functions as my DVR and "thumb drive"... I don't carry around removable media because I can just login to this thing and get what I need. I also use LTPP VPN through the netbook mounted in my car and stream my music through a network drive that way.

I am all for the "cloud" but I want my cloud in my closet.


----------



## max it

I don't wanna hear another word from you until you put all of them into raid 0 and come up with something interesting. Jk, I have to admit, that's pretty awesome, whatever you use it for. I'm pretty sure there's others that yearn to know what kind of stuff can successfully stuff up 20tb, therefore, please enlighten us


----------



## fg2chase

lol RAID 0 eh??? Drive Extender is amazing man, it sucks that Microsoft is killing it in the latest release.. IT was nice while I was in Afghanistan because even my wife could add drives to this thing and she knows nothing about computer except how to bust them.


----------



## ComGuards

Quite a lot of storage in a single system. Personally not a fan of that much. I prefer distributed storage, personally... 10-12TB max per server, personally...


----------



## AIpha

Looks amazing!


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComGuards;12368134*
> Quite a lot of storage in a single system. Personally not a fan of that much. I prefer distributed storage, personally... 10-12TB max per server, personally...


Whats the reasoning behind that?


----------



## G33K




----------



## ComGuards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12368149*
> Whats the reasoning behind that?


Single box = Single point of failure.


----------



## SirBash

That's extremely nice! I'd love to have that setup in my house!


----------



## fg2chase

Welcome all!

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 15 (11 members and 4 guests)
fg2chase, ComGuards, ice_owl, JTD92, mobius9, Pineappleman, PotatoChip, Ryanb213, ryan], Versa, xEzekialx


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComGuards;12368159*
> Single box = Single point of failure.


haha you are ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!

http://www.overclock.net/servers/936604-my-server-has-failed.html

Check out my dead thread there, lol... I have a few server actually and I was able to make do without this big one for the week.


----------



## hick

You don't need 20tb either.


----------



## ComGuards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12368207*
> haha you are ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/servers/936604-my-server-has-failed.html
> 
> Check out my dead thread there, lol... I have a few server actually and I was able to make do without this big one for the week.


Hope you learned a lesson...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hick;12368248*
> You don't need 20tb either.


I disagree with this. 20TB isn't much in this day and age... just 10x 2TB drives, or 7x 3TB drives.

I have more than this, partially redundant, and mostly filled... You can always find things to fill up one's storage...


----------



## Tyson95

Looks good, nice job.


----------



## ALiShaikh

Nice, but a better TV would be better


----------



## martyr187

pretty insane  6tb of just movies and tv?? I thought I was overdoin it with 10% of that lol, very nice though


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComGuards;12368262*
> Hope you learned a lesson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with this. 20TB isn't much in this day and age... just 10x 2TB drives, or 7x 3TB drives.
> 
> I have more than this, partially redundant, and mostly filled... You can always find things to fill up one's storage...


20Tb isn't much your right but it is NOT common to have this much storage in ones house 99.99% of people do NOT, people like you and I are the exception. I certainly learned my lesson but there is not much I can do other than have spare parts around now, I have a backup server that host everything except the movies.

It can handle the backups, music and such but its much slower because its a pentium III machine.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh;12368297*
> Nice, but a better TV would be better


We do have a nicer TV in storage but we just don't have the room for it in this apartment, when I move to TX this summer and buy a house I will install it again.


----------



## ComGuards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12368301*
> 20Tb isn't much your right but it is NOT common to have this much storage in ones house 99.99% of people do NOT, people like you and I are the exception. I certainly learned my lesson but there is not much I can do other than have spare parts around now, I have a backup server that host everything except the movies.
> 
> It can handle the backups, music and such but its much slower because its a pentium III machine.


If I was in your position, and had to incorporate your system into my current setup, I'd build a lightweight MCE front-end system, gigabit backbone to two (or more) back-end storage servers with Microsoft DFS data replication between the storage servers. Assuming the media files were important enough to require replication-protection...

Maybe as your next project


----------



## hick

I can't believe you use the default movies instead of my movies or media browser.............
Make sure you go rackmount when you get a house, I love mine


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComGuards;12368344*
> If I was in your position, and had to incorporate your system into my current setup, I'd build a lightweight MCE front-end system, gigabit backbone to two (or more) back-end storage servers with Microsoft DFS data replication between the storage servers. Assuming the media files were important enough to require replication-protection...


Home server does infact replicate the data, It was ok loading regular discs in the media center for a week. And yeah I operate a partial mesh/star hybrid topology right now. I am only providing a service to my wife and daughter here lol, Netflix was unaffected as well and we made to..


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hick;12368346*
> I can't believe you use the default movies instead of my movies or media browser.............
> Make sure you go rackmount when you get a house, I love mine


I definitely use "my movies" I paid the $100 for that... I just have the view to look like the regular WMC one.


----------



## LiLChris

My dream setup!


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;12368455*
> My dream setup!


And to think that the CPU and the motherboard it was in last week was originally from a computer orphaned outside of a dumpster....

One mans trash is anothers treasure or "dream"! lol










I love seeing it do its job!


----------



## fr0st.

*cough* Porn *cough*

Only kidding









Pretty impressive, I only use 500GB of my single 1TB drive :/


----------



## fg2chase

lol actually believe it or not there is less than 1Gb of porn on this server, most of which was copied YEARS ago when I was a private in the Army from other soldiers.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Pretty damn nice








but you might want to add a 56k warning to the title, just because of the large number of photos


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tha_Real_Smurf;12368485*
> Pretty damn nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you might want to add a 56k warning to the title, just because of the large number of photos


seriously? People still use Dial up internetz?


----------



## LiLChris

I probably have 4tb spread around 2 different PCs & external media but one day would love a setup like this.
Though having all my eggs in one basket scares me just a little.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12368492*
> seriously? People still use Dial up internetz?


Its mostly used as a warning, some people have bandwidth caps and may also be on satellite.
Not sure how many are still on 56k but I have a feeling the number on OCN should be low.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;12368497*
> I probably have 4tb spread around 2 different PCs & external media but one day would love a setup like this.
> Though having all my eggs in one basket scares me just a little.


well its not exactly in one basket either, I backup the important stuff onto external HDD"s and then put them in our fireproof safe once a month... So


----------



## evermooingcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12368301*
> 20Tb isn't much your right but it is NOT common to have this much storage in ones house 99.99% of people do NOT, people like you and I are the exception. I certainly learned my lesson but there is not much I can do other than have spare parts around now, I have a backup server that host everything except the movies.
> 
> It can handle the backups, music and such but its much slower because its a pentium III machine.


Yeah 20 is quite a lot for most people I'd imagine. Not that it is hard to do - most people just don't need that much space. I'm _just_ getting up to 12TB with my new server that I'm going to be finishing up hopefully next week.

I'm still working on figuring out backups. I'm thinking I want an E-SATA box but they aren't cheap especially if I'm looking for a reliable quality model. It may be better to just build another computer so that I can control many of the variables.


----------



## fg2chase

anyone notice a trend here? Can anyone guess where "throneroom" is?


----------



## Mr Bear

Very nice, I need to rebuild my server soon. And know first hand that 20GB is really not that much when you can have everything accessible from pretty much. And since BD/HD rips are larger than your standard dvd-r's it adds up, especially if you consider backing the files up as well.


----------



## fg2chase

Yeah like I said before DVD's take up 80% of my storage.


----------



## taintedmind

oh my, that server's a beast! ;o
I want one.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComGuards;12368134*
> Quite a lot of storage in a single system. Personally not a fan of that much. I prefer distributed storage, personally... 10-12TB max per server, personally...


You said "personally" a lot.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412;12368000*
> what is this used for?


for his pr0n collection. duh.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;12369869*
> for his pr0n collection. duh.


Haha actually porn takes up less than 1/10th of 1% of the storage.. Heres my little helper


----------



## fg2chase

I wish WHS did a better job at balancing the amount of data on each drive..

I found a utility here that "balances the drives" but I am kinda scared to run it.

http://homeservershow.com/windows-ho...r-utility.html


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max it*


I don't wanna hear another word from you until you put all of them into raid 0 and come up with something interesting. Jk, I have to admit, that's pretty awesome, whatever you use it for. I'm pretty sure there's others that yearn to know what kind of stuff can successfully stuff up 20tb, therefore, please enlighten us


Um my music collection has peaked at 3TB....

Not to mention 4TB's of movies with full 5.1 surround soundtracks.


----------



## fg2chase

Here is an idea of how the data is utilized, multiply each value by TWO because of data duplication..


----------



## mgdev

I have had bad experiences with drive balancers....as in 12 TB in lost data


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mgdev*


I have had bad experiences with drive balancers....as in 12 TB in lost data










Over time WHS will do it on its own... I will just wait for that to happen. If I disabled duplication and deleted all my recorded TV then reenabled duplication it would prob do it as well..

Eh its ok... NOt worth losing..


----------



## dude120

That is completely impressive, I definitely need to get something like that setup for my house, with pentium III era tech I won in OCN freebies section.


----------



## Eskanasi

I use ~300gbs, but I can really see how you would use all that if you decided to backup and keep all your dvds on there.

Nice setup, pentium III


----------



## sequencius

so you can access and pull from the storage from anywhere?


----------



## kz26

That's a lot of pr0n.


----------



## vinman46

pretty crazy lol
took forever to load though -_-


----------



## AllenG

Throneroom comp for the win! Like your setup man, going to be doing something similar once we move out of our apt.


----------



## G33K

A (hawt) female friend of mine has that same lappy :O


----------



## Twilex

So i've got whs on my little htpc running a measly 7tb when compared to yours haha. Anyway, i'm kind of a nub when it comes to it. Can you simply remove a hard drive from the pool without any of the data being corrupted? Like in case you need to reformat? I've got the os on a little 160gb drive and all the storage on the rest.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


so you can access and pull from the storage from anywhere?


Yes, I was using my Server in Arizona while I was in Afghanistan!


----------



## rocker22dallas

what is the card in the front left of the laptop for? i have the exact same laptop btw







prolly a diff model, but same looks.

I need to build a server for this


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


Yes, I was using my Server in Arizona while I was in Afghanistan!


so you can like play a video game or stream a movie from your server on some other computer? wouldn't it be slower?


----------



## djk11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


I am all for the "cloud" but I want my cloud in my closet.


This









The only good cloud is your own cloud.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twilex*


So i've got whs on my little htpc running a measly 7tb when compared to yours haha. Anyway, i'm kind of a nub when it comes to it. Can you simply remove a hard drive from the pool without any of the data being corrupted? Like in case you need to reformat? I've got the os on a little 160gb drive and all the storage on the rest.


Yes! This happend while I was on leave and I took my family to my mothers, I was logged into my server watching TV shows I had recorded at home and I was never the wiser that one of the 2TB drives had FAILED! This was No problem as WHS basically said "oh ****, where did I put the duplicates?, oh there they are!" and I never even noticed from a data standpoint. It was not until I got home and logged into the console that I saw one of the drives had failed. I rebooted hoping to fix it and that was no use, so I pulled the drive and RMA'ed it back to Newegg the next day. 2 days later the replacement came in and I popped it back in like nothing had ever happend.. I have only had ONE drive die like that and considering how many drives I buy that is nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


so you can like play a video game or stream a movie from your server on some other computer? wouldn't it be slower?


Well I didn't stream them from AFghanistan as there is limited bandwidth availiable. What I would do is compress them using handbrake and then download them from my webserver. But locally I can stream my DVD's across a fast DSL network like the one at my mothers.

I wouldn't stream any games but I do keep my virtual machine hard disks on the server so I can boot them from anywhere, yeah it runs a little slower but VMs run slow anyways.

I use a netbook in my Car to create a LTPP VPN tunnel to my server and thats how I stream my music.. I don't like burning CD's or buying Ipods..


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*


what is the card in the front left of the laptop for? i have the exact same laptop btw







prolly a diff model, but same looks.

I need to build a server for this










That Express card is the TV tuner, it is how Media Center interfaces with my hidden Directv Box.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinman46*


pretty crazy lol
took forever to load though -_-


Yeah I apologize, I use my own webserver (not my WHS) to host my pics and putting this thread up keeps that Pentium 4 2.6Ghz pegged out.


----------



## Segovax

what is this i don't even








Awesome setup.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twilex*


So i've got whs on my little htpc running a measly 7tb when compared to yours haha. Anyway, i'm kind of a nub when it comes to it. Can you simply remove a hard drive from the pool without any of the data being corrupted? Like in case you need to reformat? I've got the os on a little 160gb drive and all the storage on the rest.


OT:







Is that you in your avatar, because if so...


----------



## Twilex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


OT:







Is that you in your avatar, because if so...










No hahahahha that would be my extremely gorgeous girlfriend


----------



## Twilex

Another thing i was trying to figure out...ive got a c drive and a d drive. Obviously the c drive is the os itself and the d drive is the storage. How do i know what is what on the drives? Like how does it fill the drives up when you put stuff in the pool? I've got 2 2tb drives and 3 1tb drives. Theres mainly movies and tv shows on it with some programs and software as well.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twilex*


No hahahahha that would be my extremely gorgeous girlfriend










She looks very German.


----------



## Twilex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12376001*
> She looks very German.


Norwegian actually


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twilex;12376310*
> Norwegian actually


Well... I should have said Germanic... Nordland!


----------



## Twilex

hahah =)


----------



## chuxanator

Douh! I thought you were giving it away


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twilex;12376310*
> Norwegian actually


One of my exes is from Norway, lived there for around 5 months at one point. Loved it, though in Oslo it was EXPENSIVE, I mean Tokyo expensive. $20 for a 12oz Budlight. Granted it was an American beer, but still.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuxanator;12376971*
> Douh! I thought you were giving it away


tell you what man, when the world comes to and end PM me and it's yours!


----------



## anonymoose

wow i only have a 30gb IDE drive


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anonymoose;12377057*
> wow i only have a 30gb IDE drive


Hey man, we all have to start somewhere..


----------



## rmp459

16tb raid 6 w/ battery backup is enough for me. Closer to 10 tb after 2 drive parity and formatting but i can easily movethe raidinto a new server.


----------



## Maysam

That is beast!!!


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459;12377649*
> 16tb raid 6 w/ battery backup is enough for me. Closer to 10 tb after 2 drive parity and formatting but i can easily movethe raidinto a new server.


These new WD EARS "advanced" drives suck in raid... Arghh. I still do not "trust" my new 1TB EARS drive yet...


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak;12377939*
> These new WD EARS "advanced" drives suck in raid... Arghh. I still do not "trust" my new 1TB EARS drive yet...


Which is why i used seagate es drives. Great warranty on them as well.


----------



## fg2chase

So what is everyones opinion of the Pentium 4 used in this WHS? That Particular CPU and the motherboard that was in it a week ago was found outside of a dumpster in El Paso Texas, looked like someones old gaming build circa 2004...

Would you have used something else? If so why?


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


Haha actually porn takes up less than 1/10th of 1% of the storage.. Heres my little helper











for my collection, I use a couple CF card's each labeled in its own category


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Wait a gosh darn minute here... I've read through 9 pages and not a single person has asked if it can run crisis? I don't know if i should be disappointed or impressed with you OCN...

On a more serious note, Very nice build!! People say 20Tb is huge, but remember when 20Gb used to be huge LOL


----------



## GIPrice

You're awesome


----------



## Volcom13

Psh I have a 24TB server that me and my dad fill with ripped bluray and HD movies, TV series, documentaries, and such. I think we only have about 2TBs left.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Enjoy that beast server. i'm running pentium D, 2GB of ram, and 7x 2TB drives with no redundancy, but it's all movies. i have 2x Raid 0 500gb for my personal stuff.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Psh I have a 24TB server that me and my dad fill with ripped bluray and HD movies, TV series, documentaries, and such. I think we only have about 2TBs left.


lol one upper!


----------



## harishgayatri

^^ I suggest that you join the club.

Click on my signature.


----------



## corpse fan

i would guess porn junkies?


----------



## Boyboyd

How much is WHS? Looks nice.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12375837*
> That Express card is the TV tuner, it is how Media Center interfaces with my hidden Directv Box.


Could you give me a link to the exact model, because I have directv and a pc sitting right in my living room, with no dvr, and was wondering how to do this very thing.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PARTON*


Could you give me a link to the exact model, because I have directv and a pc sitting right in my living room, with no dvr, and was wondering how to do this very thing.


Yes sir, you will need one of these

http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.a...&ID=859469&P=F

one of these

http://www.codemicro.com/store/product/533110zh1/New

and finally one of these, but you can choose any WMC remote...

http://www.codemicro.com/store/product/50702583/New


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


How much is WHS? Looks nice.


WHS in an OEM box cost $100, which is good because it's basically Windows server 2003 which cost a LOT more than $100.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


I definitely use "my movies" I paid the $100 for that... I just have the view to look like the regular WMC one.


So, is this windows media center or not? It looks funky. Have you skinned it or something?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


So, is this windows media center or not? It looks funky. Have you skinned it or something?


yup, it is WMC skinned with something.


----------



## PARTON

What kind of connection is that on the card and what is it connected to?

And what should I do if I have a desktop style HTPC that doesn't have the port that your notebook has?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PARTON*


What kind of connection is that on the card and what is it connected to?

And what should I do if I have a desktop style HTPC that doesn't have the port that your notebook has?


They are component cables, if you have a desktop then you have waaay more options on TV tuner cards.


----------



## fg2chase

Someone has purchased my remaining 1.5TB drives, I am making room for additional 2TB drives which will arrive on wednesday from tigerdirect..

Removing a disk literally takes 18-28 hours when there is THIS much data and pretty much renders the server useless during this timeframe.


----------



## fg2chase

God this is taking forever...


----------



## steve10

1995:

"Who needs a 20GB server?!"

Consider yourself only _slightly_ ahead of the curve.


----------



## fg2chase

lol I remember being 9 in 1995 and windows 95 coming out, my dad was in the Air Force and I specifically remember him talking to a colleague about the 500mb hard drives they had bought how how expensive they were!

If I could go back in time lol....


----------



## fg2chase

It has NEVER taken this long...


----------



## fg2chase

For a good read on the history of hard drive capacitys check this out..

http://ns1758.ca/winch/winchest.html


----------



## Citra

Necessary? No Awesome? Yes. 
BTW are you running RAID or JBOD?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Necessary? No Awesome? Yes. 
BTW are you running RAID or JBOD?


Here you go...
Windows Home Server Drive Extender is a specialized case of JBOD RAID 1 implemented at the file system level.[19] When a file is to be duplicated, a pointer called a tombstone is created on the main storage drive's NTFS partition that points to data residing on other disk(s). When the system is idle, the OS re-balances the storage to provide redundancy while maximizing storage capacity. Although not as robust as true RAID, it provides many of RAID's benefits, including a single hierarchical view of the file system regardless of physical disk location, the ability to swap failed disks without losing redundant data, and seamless background data duplication on the replacement disk.

It is also possible to limit data duplication on a per-share basis. Drive Extender can store files on different disks and use tombstones to point to them, providing faster read access when the end-user requests files located on different disks, similar to RAID 0's speed benefit.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Question, are those 5400rpm drives? When it comes to playing large video files, mainly HD ones, my 2TB 5400RPM cant play them without studdering, but my 500GB HDD is smooth. I can only assume from my experience that the faster HDD is better, however I am not ruling out a 5400RPM being fine with a faster computer. What is your input on this?

Q2, have you tried XBMC yet? I personally can't stand WMC and find XBMC to be amazingly better for videos at least.

Q3, if your music collection is 2TB or less, why not just have a 2TB drive in your netbook? I can only imagine the speed of playing tracks and quality improving this way.

I just hope when the time comes for me to get setup, SSDs or whatever are super cheap and use like no power at all.

Also, I would just back up irreplaceable files to a blu ray disc and place them in a fire proof box instead of a HDD.


----------



## palmmann

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Question, are those 5400rpm drives? When it comes to playing large video files, mainly HD ones, my 2TB 5400RPM cant play them without studdering, but my 500GB HDD is smooth. I can only assume from my experience that the faster HDD is better, however I am not ruling out a 5400RPM being fine with a faster computer. What is your input on this?


either something else is writing to your 5400rpm, or you have absurdly high bitrates on your videos. even blu ray isos aren't the ~80MBps that it would take to saturate a slower 5400rpm drive. they're less than 20MBps, any recent drive should be able to handle it, but having something else using the drive kills throughput.


----------



## fg2chase

The drives are 5900 RPM 32mb, and there are no problems streaming the DVD's


----------



## kujon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Question, are those 5400rpm drives? When it comes to playing large video files, mainly HD ones, my 2TB 5400RPM cant play them without studdering, but my 500GB HDD is smooth. I can only assume from my experience that the faster HDD is better, however I am not ruling out a 5400RPM being fine with a faster computer. What is your input on this?

Q2, have you tried XBMC yet? I personally can't stand WMC and find XBMC to be amazingly better for videos at least.

Q3, if your music collection is 2TB or less, why not just have a 2TB drive in your netbook? I can only imagine the speed of playing tracks and quality improving this way.

I just hope when the time comes for me to get setup, SSDs or whatever are super cheap and use like no power at all.

Also, I would just back up irreplaceable files to a blu ray disc and place them in a fire proof box instead of a HDD.


in regards to q2: as your media library grows, wmc will become slower. xbmc is great since you can add so many user created add ons.


----------



## fg2chase

my library is already huge, it started slowing down a lot when I still had fast ethernet as my backbone, now that everything is gigabit its fast as **** now.


----------



## Boyboyd

What's fast ethernet? 100Mbit? I've never heard it called that before.


----------



## fg2chase

I am a network tech and I am CompTIA NET+ certified... That's what it's called, lol. And yeah your right. 
10Mbit = Ethernet
100Mbit = Fast Ethernet
1000Mbit = Gigabit


----------



## fg2chase

Halfway there!


----------



## Biggs

fg2chase, did that drive removal finish?


----------



## Twilex

Hey when you remove them from the pool like that does it format the hdd as well?


----------



## Lampen

I could actually use something like this lol. I'm at 6 TB's of media at the moment and am in need of more space.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12401483*
> Here you go...
> Windows Home Server Drive Extender is a specialized case of JBOD RAID 1 implemented at the file system level.[19] When a file is to be duplicated, a pointer called a tombstone is created on the main storage drive's NTFS partition that points to data residing on other disk(s). When the system is idle, the OS re-balances the storage to provide redundancy while maximizing storage capacity. Although not as robust as true RAID, it provides many of RAID's benefits, including a single hierarchical view of the file system regardless of physical disk location, the ability to swap failed disks without losing redundant data, and seamless background data duplication on the replacement disk.
> 
> It is also possible to limit data duplication on a per-share basis. Drive Extender can store files on different disks and use tombstones to point to them, providing faster read access when the end-user requests files located on different disks, similar to RAID 0's speed benefit.


That's a nice feature!


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12427211*
> That's a nice feature!


Yea, and so sad that the new WHS (VAIL) no longer has that feature... annoyed me since the WHS v1 is only 32 bit!

I am now debating still setting up a WHS server using the old version or looking at something like Amahi...









But this thread is definitely making me lean towards using WHSv1


----------



## Sodalink

Very nice I've been wanting to do something like this forever, but I don't have the spare cash to do it.

I was buying parts as I saw them cheap or on sale. But now i've sold almost everything since my server will be hybrid (server/htpc/basic gaming). I'm selling now my 1tb HDDs which I got for like 60 on sale a few months ago... now I'll buy 2tb and buy the rest of the pc parts all at once when ever I can so I don't do the same.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggs;12426863*
> fg2chase, did that drive removal finish?


yes sir it finished, I had to disable the antivirus and the search indexer and then it FLEW! Im removing the other 1.5Tb now and it is about 50% complete, I started it at noon today which was 8 hours ago.

But yeah Microsoft really castrated this product by removing it in the second version. DE was the only reason I went with WHS over a regular Windows Server build which is what Ih ad been doing for years anyways. I could just as easily run Windows Server and map network drive and things like that.

And yes WHS will initialize and mount a drive all automatically athought I prefer to format the drives manually on my desktop first the long way.

Likely what will happen in 2-3 years I will repurpose my gaming rig now utilizing my Phenom 2 x6 1090T and buy all new hard drives, hopefully they have 3-5TB drives by then and I can just copy and paste the stuff in a RAID 1

Old gaming machines can live our their retirement years as servers, they don't have to sit in your closets collecting dust. Whoever left this machine sitting beside a dumpster all those years ago really didn't know what they were throwing away, lol even though the only thing remaining on my server from my original one is processor itself...


----------



## fg2chase

who needs a 21.38TB server?

















There is only one more 1.5TB drive left and its the root drive... I think I might leave that one alone for now.. You have to use norton ghost to replace that one because WHS doesnt support removing that drive like the others.

There are no SMART errors so I might just leave well enough alone, I am kinda OCD and it bugs me that it still says its a WDC drive.


----------



## fg2chase

Update, the server is running GREAT! I think because the data is about equal on most drives it is speeding it up!


----------



## fg2chase

I just finished a load test that I wanted to put on the server to see what it's capabilites are, here is what I had it doing simultaneously

1. Ripping a DVD
2. Streaming a DVD every computer in the house I could (total of 9)
3. Running a virus scan
4. backing up an external hard drive over the network from my desktop
5. using handbrake on my desktop to encode a DVD into an AVI file
6. doing a WSUS synchonization
7. had my dad download files remotely
8. diskeeper was set to manual defrag mode

All of this and the server did not serve choppy playback on any of the machines nor was there any apparent performance impact that I could observe from the other host on the network..

Damn solid if you ask me.. Long live the Single core Pentium 4!


----------



## Boyboyd

Im interested in number 5. You encoded a file that was on a nas, with a remote machine? Nice.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Im interested in number 5. You encoded a file that was on a nas, with a remote machine? Nice.


yes, I mapped the shares using network drives which handbrake recognizes.


----------



## fg2chase

Here is an example of Disc Copier in action, Middle Men was just too scratched up and wouldn't archive but The Social Network seems to be doing ok.








hmm... I got one drive with 220 bad sectors I should keep an eye on this one I think last time I saw it it only had a 100 or so... I do not live in fear though because Drive Extender is doing its job!


----------



## Norse

fg2chase, do you seem to have any problem with unrecoverable read errors ie most drives get them after 12TB is copied to/from them http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/wh...ng-in-2009/162

Or does Drive extender just ignore it and keep chugging along? Im looking at sorting out my own file server and am bit concerned about said issue as i think it'll happen in raid 0 aswell and drop the drive


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse;12466067*
> fg2chase, do you seem to have any problem with unrecoverable read errors ie most drives get them after 12TB is copied to/from them http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/why-raid-5-stops-working-in-2009/162
> 
> Or does Drive extender just ignore it and keep chugging along? Im looking at sorting out my own file server and am bit concerned about said issue as i think it'll happen in raid 0 aswell and drop the drive


no im not having that problem at all The only problem im having is on the hardware layer, right now one of my drives is showing signs of it's impending death, if this one goes down that will be the second one. Which considering the amount of drives I have is impressive.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12467381*
> no im not having that problem at all The only problem im having is on the hardware layer, right now one of my drives is showing signs of it's impending death, if this one goes down that will be the second one. Which considering the amount of drives I have is impressive.


Gotcha, will be sorting out my 2 file servers this weekend (one is a clone/mirror of the first, starting out with 3 2TB drives spanned in each server) and slowly increasing as need be. not the best way to do things but stops say mobo dieing/psu failure making everything unavailable as there would be the second server to pick up the slack


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse;12467585*
> Gotcha, will be sorting out my 2 file servers this weekend (one is a clone/mirror of the first, starting out with 3 2TB drives spanned in each server) and slowly increasing as need be. not the best way to do things but stops say mobo dieing/psu failure making everything unavailable as there would be the second server to pick up the slack


Yeah this is what im running into after I installed that 3.4Ghz Prescott core which friend my original motherboard bringing my server down for 4 days, Approx. 25% of my storage is only for data parity so I really only have aout 4TB of "data" that needs to be backed up. Using this logic I think im going to build a spare server that powers on every now and then synchronizes with my main server and then powers off.


----------



## Norse

Not a bad idea but mine is mostly for redundancy as it will be for photo's (when i go out and about i often take 3-10GB of pics/HD Video) and dvd backups so dont want to lose anything unless i have to









will end up having 3x 5.46TB raid 0's in each server before having to move cases etc as i'd like to keep things neat and tidy. due to the mirroring im doing over network, its not the best efficiency but makes it pretty hard for me to lose data


----------



## fg2chase

IF you are going to have more than one physical server I would go with a rack...


----------



## tw15t3d

are you chuck norris?


----------



## fg2chase

No but I am currently in Texas!


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


Here is an example of Disc Copier in action, Middle Men was just too scratched up and wouldn't archive but The Social Network seems to be doing ok.


Wait what? What is this Disc Copier and what are it's limitations?


----------



## fg2chase

It comes with my movies

http://mymovies.dk

It has no limitations as long as anydvd is installed.


----------



## ghettosuperstar

Okay couple of questions.
1. I have a 500+ DVD collection. Should I just ISO the disks with no conversion to keep everything intact? I have 10tb of space to fool with so size is not option here.
2. If I do re-encode what software would I use? For this processing power is not option because I have a 8-core server that sits idle 95% percent of the time. I am looking to convert to MKV as the container with h.264 with ac3 encoding.
3. Any websites or tutorials for setting up the vpn connection? I want to see what you use before I re-utilize my past implementation. Looking for something easier than setting up Server 2008 dns/dhcp/vpn networks. I have a house and a condo that I want to stream back and forth. Eventually I want to stream to my HTC EVO and Samsung Epic phones.

I am asking questions because I do have servers that sitting idle and I could create a NAS across the internet, this would be awesome. You have a amazing setup and you have convinced me for once to use WHS instead of Server 2008.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettosuperstar;12476266*
> Okay couple of questions.
> 1. I have a 500+ DVD collection. Should I just ISO the disks with no conversion to keep everything intact? I have 10tb of space to fool with so size is not option here.
> 2. If I do re-encode what software would I use? For this processing power is not option because I have a 8-core server that sits idle 95% percent of the time. I am looking to convert to MKV as the container with h.264 with ac3 encoding.
> 3. Any websites or tutorials for setting up the vpn connection? I want to see what you use before I re-utilize my past implementation. Looking for something easier than setting up Server 2008 dns/dhcp/vpn networks. I have a house and a condo that I want to stream back and forth. Eventually I want to stream to my HTC EVO and Samsung Epic phones.
> 
> I am asking questions because I do have servers that sitting idle and I could create a NAS across the internet, this would be awesome. You have a amazing setup and you have convinced me for once to use WHS instead of Server 2008.


1. You could do ISO but what I prefer is to rip the actual VIDEO_TS files which is an option with my movies, you could do either.

2. I use handbrake to encode movies into a more portable format, usually AVI or WMV for my creative ZEN vision M or streaming through my VPN..

3. I would just try googling it, I have the knowledge just from being a network tech, you would need to configure windows Server to allow this and it is actually pretty easy. I use LTPP


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Wow, this is very impressive. I'd love to have a similar setup in my house/bedroom but I really don't know where to start.


----------



## ghettosuperstar

With ripping the Video_TS folder, do you store them as files or do you put them in a container?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettosuperstar;12476739*
> With ripping the Video_TS folder, do you store them as files or do you put them in a container?


They go into a folder, the folder name represents what movie it is. That way Windows media Center recognizes it and can play it back.


----------



## r34p3rex

Next up: Who needs 20TB SSD Server?

Talk about overkill


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;12476791*
> Next up: Who needs 20TB SSD Server?
> 
> Talk about overkill


Well Within 10 years I will have a 1 Petabyte server... Hopefully SSD! mmmm.... 1,000 Terabytes.... Im certain that within 10 years they will have figured out how to make a 100TB hard drive.. I just need ten of those..

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/hdd-ssd-harddrive,11048.html

From the article... Im kinda excited just thinking about it now... my Phenom2 x6 will live on as a 1 Petabyte server in 4-5 years.. Much like the Pentium 4 thats in my server now is a repurposed gaming CPU.

"Re declined to pinpoint the potential of HAMR exactly, but said that Seagate currently expects a soft limit to arrive at about 50 Tb/inch2. If the 3.5" HDD form factor survives, then we should see PMR to top out at about 5-6 TB per drive. With roughly 50x the potential of PMR, HAMR should lead the way beyond 100 TB drives and possibly into the region of 200 - 300 TB in the 2020 to 2025 time frame."


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12477376*
> Well Within 10 years I will have a 1 Petabyte server... Hopefully SSD! mmmm.... 1,000 Terabytes....


That's alot of HD porn..


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12473831*
> IF you are going to have more than one physical server I would go with a rack...


they are going to be going in a rack cabinet but will just be two PC cases stood on a shelf in it


----------



## Disenchanterx

I read this entire post because WHS is a really great product from MS. I like to refer to it as an appliance; plug it up then forget about it. It just works.

I did what you basically have done;however, I'm currently ditching WHS. I ran WHS on a P4 as well when I was evaluating it. I even built two P4 WHS servers for a few of my friends

I think Most of you guys that have less the 10 TB of storage should really give it a shot(30 day eval!). I Have ran this software for over a year on a 1.8ghz single core 939 with 512MB ram flawlessly. The processor stayed at 100% usage quite a bit, but I never seen any ill effects on the front end HTPC's playing media from it.

Don't get me wrong. I love WHS:heart:, but it is a blessing and a curse all in one.
Blessing concerns how damn easy everything is on it. It is easy to add disk, remove disk, duplicate, control users, make shares, use automated back ups, use client monitoring and etc. When it comes to a Home Server/NOS system, WHS wins hands down when you compare ease of use + available capabilities together.

The curse is however the 100% resource overhead concerning redundancy.
I know you can place a HW RAID below the OS, but it wasn't designed to be used like that. There are a few other little tricks to achieve raid like features in WHS as well, but i'm not a big fan of any of them.

I figured that MS would address this redundancy issue in WHS 2, and present a easy one button upgrade from WHS to WHS 2. I waited for about 6 months with code name "vail" being thrown around here and there. Well, when Microsoft finally announced a release quarter for WHS 2 and that they were ditching Drive Extender in WHS2. I decided to Ditch WHS. I moved to an unRAID server. My biggest regret is........ Network speeds. The way that unRAID does parity I lost a lot of the transfer speeds that WHS really spoiled me with. I also find myself missing some of the bells and whistles that WHS had.

Anyway,
Really cool home media setup you have.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Disenchanterx*


I read this entire post because WHS is a really great product from MS. I like to refer to it as an appliance; plug it up then forget about it. It just works.

I did what you basically have done;however, I'm currently ditching WHS. I ran WHS on a P4 as well when I was evaluating it. I even built two P4 WHS servers for a few of my friends

I think Most of you guys that have less the 10 TB of storage should really give it a shot(30 day eval!). I Have ran this software for over a year on a 1.8ghz single core 939 with 512MB ram flawlessly. The processor stayed at 100% usage quite a bit, but I never seen any ill effects on the front end HTPC's playing media from it.

Don't get me wrong. I love WHS







, but it is a blessing and a curse all in one. 
Blessing concerns how damn easy everything is on it. It is easy to add disk, remove disk, duplicate, control users, make shares, use automated back ups, use client monitoring and etc. When it comes to a Home Server/NOS system, WHS wins hands down when you compare ease of use + available capabilities together.

The curse is however the 100% resource overhead concerning redundancy.
I know you can place a HW RAID below the OS, but it wasn't designed to be used like that. There are a few other little tricks to achieve raid like features in WHS as well, but i'm not a big fan of any of them.

I figured that MS would address this redundancy issue in WHS 2, and present a easy one button upgrade from WHS to WHS 2. I waited for about 6 months with code name "vail" being thrown around here and there. Well, when Microsoft finally announced a release quarter for WHS 2 and that they were ditching Drive Extender in WHS2. I decided to Ditch WHS. I moved to an unRAID server. My biggest regret is........ Network speeds. The way that unRAID does parity I lost a lot of the transfer speeds that WHS really spoiled me with. I also find myself missing some of the bells and whistles that WHS had.

Anyway, 
Really cool home media setup you have.































I feel the same way man, I was having media playback problems before I upgraded my network from fast ethernet to gigabit. I thought it was the processor but nope, it was that 100mb bottleneck.

I love the bells and whistles too, I will be switching from WHS v1 around Q1 2014 im thinking... And I will just go to a regular version of Windows Server most likely Server 2008 R2.


----------



## Charles1

Amazing 20Tb I look up to you man I only have 11TB only half way there. Kudos on the server.


----------



## fg2chase

thanks man


----------



## fg2chase

a must read for WHS guys....

http://www.winsupersite.com/article/...rver-2011.aspx

Well Paul, I intend to keep using the current version of WHS... until it goes tits up or until 2014!


----------



## subassy

I don't think I actually cared about any of those features mentioned as a "plus" for the new 2011 version. But then I don't even have data duplication enabled on my server because I'm running so low on space. I did care about adding/removing drives at a whim though. But then I was also using my WHS box as an also-ran Windows box for things like video encoding and VM experiments when my main desktop is too busy. I think what I'm trying to say is...I'm staying with v.1 or switching to linux for a server.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subassy*


I don't think I actually cared about any of those features mentioned as a "plus" for the new 2011 version. But then I don't even have data duplication enabled on my server because I'm running so low on space. I did care about adding/removing drives at a whim though. But then I was also using my WHS box as an also-ran Windows box for things like video encoding and VM experiments when my main desktop is too busy. I think what I'm trying to say is...I'm staying with v.1 or switching to linux for a server.


Yeah exactly, I needed my wife who knows NOTHING about computers to be able to add and remove drives to the storage pool while I was deployed to Iraq or Afghansitan... I needed this to be dummy proof..


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


Haha actually porn takes up less than 1/10th of 1% of the storage.. Heres my little helper











1/10th of 1% = 1 in 1000, which means in 20tb, that's still...20 gb of porn lol

checkmate


----------



## ShortySmalls

im having a hard time filling 500gb... let alone the 3TB worth of data drives i got in my rig now.. i can't imagin that thing lol


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


1/10th of 1% = 1 in 1000, which means in 20tb, that's still...20 gb of porn lol

checkmate


That's like a single BR-RIP


----------



## Disenchanterx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


a must read for WHS guys....

http://www.winsupersite.com/article/...rver-2011.aspx

Well Paul, I intend to keep using the current version of WHS... until it goes tits up or until 2014!


 Windows Super site Quote, Awesome!









I watch his Windows Weekly Podcast every week.

I just do not want to be sitting at the end of 2014 in a got react situation. I like being proactive.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Disenchanterx*


Windows Super site Quote, Awesome!









I watch his Windows Weekly Podcast every week.

I just do not want to be sitting at the end of 2014 in a got react situation. I like being proactive.


It won't be a got to react situation. That is just when I have chosen to phase out WHS V1 for my own use.

I too listen to a lot of the shows on the TWIT network.


----------



## Disenchanterx

Yeah I guess "gotta react" is harsh. I should have said it differently. I also did not read your post correctly.

I had actually assumed that the 2014 ,date in your post, was the end date for WHS ver. 1 support.

It felt to me as if this was the logical time frame for MS to stop supporting WHS. Then I started thinking about it. When will Server 2003 stop being supported fully? So, WHS ver.1 might receive support longer?

Here is a picture of my unRaid server I mentioned earlier to you


----------



## jach11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Disenchanterx*


Yeah I guess "gotta react" is harsh. I should have said it differently. I also did not read your post correctly.

I had actually assumed that the 2014 ,date in your post, was the end date for WHS ver. 1 support.

It felt to me as if this was the logical time frame for MS to stop supporting WHS. Then I started thinking about it. When will Server 2003 stop being supported fully? So, WHS ver.1 might receive support longer?

Here is a picture of my unRaid server I mentioned earlier to you










GOD DAM!! Thats alot!


----------



## Disenchanterx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jach11*


GOD DAM!! Thats alot!


LOL, it's all this HD stuff that's out now







. I remember when it used to be 128 bit rate MP3's, and 10 GB of drive space was extreme.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Disenchanterx*


Yeah I guess "gotta react" is harsh. I should have said it differently. I also did not read your post correctly.

I had actually assumed that the 2014 ,date in your post, was the end date for WHS ver. 1 support.

It felt to me as if this was the logical time frame for MS to stop supporting WHS. Then I started thinking about it. When will Server 2003 stop being supported fully? So, WHS ver.1 might receive support longer?

Here is a picture of my unRaid server I mentioned earlier to you


Yeah man I just have my own timeframes and requirements for phasing out software... I kinda run my own home like I would an IT department. Your server is nice dude, very clean I am jealous of that.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Disenchanterx*


LOL, it's all this HD stuff that's out now







. I remember when it used to be 128 bit rate MP3's, and 10 GB of drive space was extreme.


Dude, memories... I remember when we got a Compaq PC in 1999 from Radio Shack that had a 10GB drive... I was telling my dad at the time we would never need that much space.


----------



## fg2chase

Does anyone on here have more capactiy than I do in my server?


----------



## Disenchanterx

I currently have 25827 GB of storage, and 1971 GB wrapped up in the parity drive and the cache drive.

I'm just under you a bit


----------



## fg2chase

Na man I am just under you I only have 21890Gb right now..


----------



## ghettosuperstar

Let's see...
750gb*8=6tb
1tb*3=3tb
2tb*2=4tb
Total 13tb








Does getting 3 more 2tb drives in the future count. haha


----------



## ghettosuperstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Disenchanterx*


Yeah I guess "gotta react" is harsh. I should have said it differently. I also did not read your post correctly.

I had actually assumed that the 2014 ,date in your post, was the end date for WHS ver. 1 support.

It felt to me as if this was the logical time frame for MS to stop supporting WHS. Then I started thinking about it. When will Server 2003 stop being supported fully? So, WHS ver.1 might receive support longer?


Does unraid support L2TP VPN access.
Thanks.

One last thing, I plan on doing what you both are doing Disenchanterx and fg2chase. I am also plan on installing PS3 Media Server on something, may it be WHS, 2008 R2, Unraid, somethin (Don't know yet). I need to offload all this media I have on my main computer that has 13tb of space and just set up one server. Can a dual core 170 opteron system (my media center in another room) handle this or should I chase after a lower power (45W) quad core amd chip and build a system around it. Look, after seeing both of your posts and looking at the unraid website at the cases used, I have no clue what to use. Oh well.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettosuperstar*


Does unraid support L2TP VPN access.
Thanks.

One last thing, I plan on doing what you both are doing Disenchanterx and fg2chase. I also planning installing PS3 Media Server on something, may it be WHS, 2008 R2, Unraid, somethin (Don't know yet). I need to offload all this media I have on my main computer that has 13tb of space and just set up one server. Can a dual core 170 opteron system (my media center in another room) handle this or should I chase after a lower power (45W) quad core amd chip and build a system around it. Look, after seeing both of your posts and looking at the unraid website at the cases used, I have no clue what to use. Oh well.


IN regards to your CPU choice you really could use anything, I am using a Pentium 4 2.8Ghz and it doesn't even flintch even when streaming HD content. I would say go with something older to save money but something that supports 64Bit like a Pentium D.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


Does anyone on here have more capactiy than I do in my server?


I do. I built me a 30Tb Windows Home Server.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


Does anyone on here have more capactiy than I do in my server?


Mines bigger and longer


----------



## Norse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I do. I built me a 30Tb Windows Home Server.




















No usage?


----------



## fg2chase

omg lol.... That is incredible


----------



## Disenchanterx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettosuperstar;12514226*
> Does unraid support L2TP VPN access.
> Thanks.
> 
> One last thing, I plan on doing what you both are doing Disenchanterx and fg2chase. I am also plan on installing PS3 Media Server on something, may it be WHS, 2008 R2, Unraid, somethin (Don't know yet). I need to offload all this media I have on my main computer that has 13tb of space and just set up one server. Can a dual core 170 opteron system (my media center in another room) handle this or should I chase after a lower power (45W) quad core amd chip and build a system around it. Look, after seeing both of your posts and looking at the unraid website at the cases used, I have no clue what to use. Oh well.


Not sure if it supports L2TP VPN as I don't use it but........

I can see a couple of possible work arounds. UnRaid has a few really cool Add-on features that would probably give you what your looking for, or give you an alternative. The few that are popping into my head are the add-ons for VMware server on unRAID, Manage from telnet, and BubbaRAID Which is a Slackware 12.1 shell that could be modified.

you can check out all of the add-ons for unRAID at http://www.lime-technology.com/wiki/index.php?title=UnRAID_Add_Ons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyM;12522183*
> I do. I built me a 30Tb Windows Home Server.


What case is that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12522238*
> Mines bigger and longer:devil:


LOL, are we gonna whip em out?


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disenchanterx;12526256*
> 
> What case is that?


Norco 4020


----------



## Disenchanterx

I looked at that case, and it was my second option. I had not seen any pictures of that case except for the marketing pictures.
Does your 4020 have the SAS backplane as well?

http://www.overclock.net/servers/940808-i-need-server-case-3.html

Ultimately, the only reason I don't have that case was because of money and the increased expense.


----------



## fg2chase

This drive had 220 bad sectors a week ago now it's at 325... THis my friends is likely a dying drive. =(


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disenchanterx;12526355*
> I looked at that case, and it was my second option. I had not seen any pictures of that case except for the marketing pictures.
> Does your 4020 have the SAS backplane as well?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/servers/940808-i-need-server-case-3.html
> 
> Ultimately, the only reason I don't have that case was because of money and the increased expense.


I bought my Norco 4020 right before the SAS back plane was added so it didnt have SAS. Its a great case. A bit noisey.

For my second build I used a Lian Li A77. I stuffed it with 30Tb.



























That was a quiter, cooler, better looking case. \m/


----------



## fg2chase

My ultra aluminus is out of place to put hard drives so im on the lookout for another case... I like yours and may have to mirror it.


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyM;12566990*
> I bought my Norco 4020 right before the SAS back plane was added so it didnt have SAS. Its a great case. A bit noisey.
> 
> For my second build I used a Lian Li A77. I stuffed it with 30Tb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a quiter, cooler, better looking case. \m/


I love the SuperMicro cages! My personal favorite... too bad that machine is using pci controllers...

my next upgrade will be 10GBit fiber cards in my file server, my wife's desktop and my desktop... take advantage of the dual areca 1880s...


----------



## fg2chase

I have one PCIE x16 and one remaining PCIE x1 slots remaining, what cards would you guys recommend to add the maximum number of ports? I would like 8 more internal ports.

Prob gonna get two of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124032&cm_re=pcie_sata_controller_card-_-16-124-032-_-Product

since they will fit in either slot...

And look for that Lian Li case on ebay or something because I don't want to spend $300 on a case right now... Really I just want to add another 4 HDD's and have some space to expand if I need it. Which i will get if I have that case and those two additional controller cards.

quick question though, why do you have a video card in your WHS? Does it not have onboard?


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12568942*
> I have one PCIE x16 and one remaining PCIE x1 slots remaining, what cards would you guys recommend to add the maximum number of ports? I would like 8 more internal ports.
> 
> Prob gonna get two of these
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124032&cm_re=pcie_sata_controller_card-_-16-124-032-_-Product
> 
> since they will fit in either slot...
> 
> And look for that Lian Li case on ebay or something because I don't want to spend $300 on a case right now... Really I just want to add another 4 HDD's and have some space to expand if I need it. Which i will get if I have that case and those two additional controller cards.
> 
> quick question though, why do you have a video card in your WHS? Does it not have onboard?


Why not get a dell perc 5?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse;12569082*
> Why not get a dell perc 5?


I don't know what that is.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse;12569082*
> Why not get a dell perc 5?


ok looked it up, I won't get that because It won't fit in a x1 slot.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12569190*
> ok looked it up, I won't get that because It won't fit in a x1 slot.


it'd fit in the PCI x16 though

Other option is say a 2 port PCi-E x1 card then 2 port multipliers


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12568942*
> quick question though, why do you have a video card in your WHS? Does it not have onboard?


There was no onboard video.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiNERROR*


I love the SuperMicro cages! My personal favorite... too bad that machine is using pci controllers...


It had PCI-X (SUPERMICRO AOC-SAT2-MV8 64-bit PCI-X133MHz SATA Controller Card) but but due to the MB i ran them in PCI. I think it also may have had a PROMISE SATA300 TX4 but I cant find the build sheet for that machine to confirm.


----------



## fg2chase

OK well I just ordered two of those SYBA cards and 4 additional hard drives... Next payday im looking at that LIAN LI case...


----------



## thobel

I'm working on a new WHS design as I type.

Current System Thoughts

CPU: Intel 2500k
Ram: 8GB DDR3 1600
MB: Asus Something or another








GPU: Something Cheap
PSU: Silverstone 1000 I'm thinking (Rather have more then less power)
Raid Card Thinking areca ARC-1261ML-2G 16-port PCI-Express X8 w/2GB Cache on-board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816151035
OS/HDD: 2 Seagate 320GB Sata II 7200.10 (I have 4 that I used for a month)

Data/HDD 16x Hitachi 2TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145475 Think I will do these in Raaid 6 With a Hot Standby for 26TB Of useable space.

Case I'm looking at the Mountainmods UFO
http://www.mountainmods.com/u2ufo-mirror-black-powder-coat-solid-top-p-79.html

No desire to have a rack mount in my house and fits the 18 Drives I need

What you guys/gals think?


----------



## fg2chase

Well don't waste your money on anymore than 4Gb of RAM, WHS is 32bit... And you really should just go with a basic dual core cpu.... WHS isn't that intensive.


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Norse*


Why not get a dell perc 5?


cant wait for that to arrive for my server









was going to go for perc 6i if it's cheap on ebay, but perc 5i for $85 is decent


----------



## thobel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


Well don't waste your money on anymore than 4Gb of RAM, WHS is 32bit... And you really should just go with a basic dual core cpu.... WHS isn't that intensive.


WHS v2 aka VAil is x64 no? I run alot of other stuff on my server so more cores and more memory is not a bad thing..


----------



## The_Rocker

Damn, I have a little Buffalo 2TB NAS/DLNA box at home and Im happy lol.


----------



## Norse

Just wondering is the 20TB in total or 20TB usable?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thobel*


WHS v2 aka VAil is x64 no? I run alot of other stuff on my server so more cores and more memory is not a bad thing..


Yeah, I didn't know you were going with vail...

"Just wondering is the 20TB in total or 20TB usable? "

Right now 21890GB is availiable from 12 physical drives. So im just under 22TB right now.


----------



## Norse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


Yeah, I didn't know you were going with vail...

"Just wondering is the 20TB in total or 20TB usable? "

Right now 21890GB is availiable from 12 physical drives. So im just under 22TB right now.


and how much if you went by what the drives say







?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse;12641850*
> and how much if you went by what the drives say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


24Gb.... The more drives I have the more space I miss out on... I am missing a full two terabytes because of this..


----------



## DIABLOS

You should try Media Browser plugin for media center for the movie and t.v episode frontend it has nice eye candy.


----------



## fg2chase

Already tried media browser... I didn't like it..


----------



## kujon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


Already tried media browser... I didn't like it..


you use xbmc now right?


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fg2chase*


I have one PCIE x16 and one remaining PCIE x1 slots remaining, what cards would you guys recommend to add the maximum number of ports? I would like 8 more internal ports.

Prob gonna get two of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-032-_-Product

since they will fit in either slot...

And look for that Lian Li case on ebay or something because I don't want to spend $300 on a case right now... Really I just want to add another 4 HDD's and have some space to expand if I need it. Which i will get if I have that case and those two additional controller cards.

quick question though, why do you have a video card in your WHS? Does it not have onboard?


here is a supermicro 8 port card, with 2 cables its $150.


----------



## Charles1

Yeah XBMC rocks use it for my movie collection and Revision 3 love it.


----------



## fg2chase

I use the Native Media Center selector with all except my movies, for that I use My Movies.. lol


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I bought my Norco 4020 right before the SAS back plane was added so it didnt have SAS. Its a great case. A bit noisey.

For my second build I used a Lian Li A77. I stuffed it with 30Tb. 



























That was a quiter, cooler, better looking case. \\m/


hey man what hot swap bays are you using in there?? Im about to expand my server to have 20 2TB hard drives up from the 12 I have and your solution seems like the best way to go.

The 2TB ones are $65 so im just gonna grab 10 of them


----------



## ghettosuperstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12872375*
> hey man what hot swap bays are you using in there?? Im about to expand my server to have 20 2TB hard drives up from the 12 I have and your solution seems like the best way to go.
> 
> The 2TB ones are $65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so im just gonna grab 10 of them


Where are you geting the 2TB hard drive for that price.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettosuperstar;12888451*
> Where are you geting the 2TB hard drive for that price.


Typo, I meant $75 on newegg....


----------



## typerazor

Just wanted to say nice A77B you have there...I love both of mine


----------



## fg2chase

Update:

Antec 1200 on its way...

and...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817996019
x4
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16816124027 
x2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148413
x4
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812123363
x6
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998065
x1

Will post pics once I get it together.. Should have room for 16 drives and I will be ready to rock and roll with 29.8TB Just shy of 30TB lol...


----------



## herkalurk

Have you used that controller before? Just wondering, it has decent reviews on newegg, and I will be needing a sata controller that fits in a PCI-E x1 slot for my home server. That's when I actually start to get my 4 TB full...


----------



## fg2chase

Kinda, I have the PCI version of it right now and it runs ok.

I have two remaining slots on my motherboard
one is a 16x and then the 1x, hopefully 30TB will be adequate until late 2013 when I will be in the market for a new Home Server based on the current Thuban chips.


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase;12872375*
> hey man what hot swap bays are you using in there?? Im about to expand my server to have 20 2TB hard drives up from the 12 I have and your solution seems like the best way to go.
> 
> The 2TB ones are $65 so im just gonna grab 10 of them


He mostly likely got these SuperMicro HDD bays.

SUPERMICRO CSE-M35T-1B


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jibesh;12956223*
> He mostly likely got these SuperMicro HDD bays.
> 
> SUPERMICRO CSE-M35T-1B


yeah that looks like it, oh well I don't need HOt swap capability and can shut the server down to add or remove drives so no big deal. So I went with the cheaper option, plus I will be able to keep the stock front plates on the antec 1200.


----------



## Rexel

Hey,

I read most of the topic and I was wondering if WHS runs on an ION 330 (1,6Ghz Dual Core). I am currently running Ubuntu 10.10 but it seems that WHS is more friendly in use that the server edition of ubuntu.
edit: Link of the board:here
Thanks in advance

-Rex


----------



## Mygaffer

Just to clarify, it is TB, not Tb. Tb would mean terabit, TB means terabyte. A terabyte is larger than a terabit.

The reason your 2TB drive doesn't show up as 2TB in windows is because your computer is using a binary number system and the marketing people selling that hard drive are using the decimal system.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rexel;12987938*
> Hey,
> 
> I read most of the topic and I was wondering if WHS runs on an ION 330 (1,6Ghz Dual Core). I am currently running Ubuntu 10.10 but it seems that WHS is more friendly in use that the server edition of ubuntu.
> edit: Link of the board:here
> Thanks in advance
> 
> -Rex


You should really start a separate thread on this since it has nothing to do with the 20TB server. In short WHS == server 2003 which as the name implies was released in 2003. Pretty much any CPU released since 2007 is of course going to run what is essentially XP just fine. What you should really be asking about is the sata controller since the whole point of WHS is running a whole lot of disk drives at once...


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer;12988144*
> Just to clarify, it is TB, not Tb. Tb would mean terabit, TB means terabyte. A terabyte is larger than a terabit.
> 
> The reason your 2TB drive doesn't show up as 2TB in windows is because your computer is using a binary number system and the marketing people selling that hard drive are using the decimal system.


I understand this thanks, It was just a typo.


----------



## TG_bigboss

hey man nice setup what tv tuner you used on your laptop? i want to change my stupid one i have on my pc atm because Verizon fios doesn't work with my tuner atm because of the encoding. Need one that can decode digital Cable. Plus the way i have it setup now the picture looks like crappola and it responds soo slow to channel changing and whatnot. did your tuner come with a remote or did you buy it?


----------



## fg2chase

It's just an HP expresscard tuner...


----------



## bobcarrizal

how many for petabyte?


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


hey man nice setup what tv tuner you used on your laptop? i want to change my stupid one i have on my pc atm because Verizon fios doesn't work with my tuner atm because of the encoding. Need one that can decode digital Cable. Plus the way i have it setup now the picture looks like crappola and it responds soo slow to channel changing and whatnot. did your tuner come with a remote or did you buy it?


I would say the only tuner at the moment would be the Ceton cable card tuner, requiring a cablecard from verizon, its $400. If you wait you can get a Silicon Dust HD prime it will cost $250 and will decode 3 streams simultaneously vs 4 from the Ceton.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*


how many for petabyte?


well since one PB is 1024TB It would take 512 2TB drives?


----------



## Stizuner

Nice box. Have you checked out boxee?

I run an appletv with boxee installed that gets all media off my WHS (I only have 8.5 tb :>)

Lastly I recommend the WHS plugin webguide. It will allow you to stream your video media at chosen rate so you can adjust the stream instantly to your connection speed.


----------

